# what are your favorite free software/download



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

what are your favorite free software / down loads for you computer


----------



## INFORG (Jun 21, 2011)

Kindle for PC (ereader)
iTunes (music and more )
MalwareBytes (anti malware program)
Gimp (free photo and graphics editing tool)
Arachnophilia (html editing tool)
Firefox (web browser)


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Office Suite (LibreOffice): http://www.libreoffice.org/
Web Browser (Firefox): http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/fx/
- Addons: FireFTP, NoScript
eMAIL (Thunderbird): http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/
- Addons: Enigmail, Lightning
Graphics Editor (GIMP): http://www.gimp.org/
Password Manager (KeePass): http://keepass.info/ or http://www.keepassx.org/ depending on OS.
Antivirus (Avast): http://www.avast.com/en-us/index Windows only


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

XNView... use it constantly, as good or better than paid image viewing/manipulation/editing programs...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Convert. A great little program that I have had on every computer for years.

http://joshmadison.com/convert-for-windows/


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Frankly, if I made a list, it'd be way too long; I have a LOT of software. Just going off the top of my head:

Anything by Hamstersoft - they make great, dead simple products for ZIP files, movie and e-book conversion

Malwarebytes, Avast!, Microsoft Security Essentials - antimalware & antivirus software

CCleaner and CCEnhancer, Cleanup! - system cleaning utility

Notepad++ - notepad (and coding) utility

Mp3tag - excellent utility for fixing MP3 files problems

Openoffice/Libreoffice - free office suites (Libreoffice has a free builtin PDF editor!)

Firefox, Chrome - web browser

That's just what I can think of off the top of my head; many others have listed software that I use on a daily basis.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

countrygurl said:


> what are your favorite free software / down loads for you computer


1 firefox-- my all time favorite
2  the FF addons called Adblock and NoScript
3 Shrink O Matic
4 Open Office-- LOVE this!
5 spybot-- I like this especially to be able to change my startup system and clean out unwanted,SLOW, processes that I just don't need.
6 Opera-- Like this for the widgets not the browser. Some of the widget games are great fun


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I wouldn't want to live without Firefox & Avast, but one really great application is a screen capture utility called MWSnap. Check it out.

But my delight with Windows open source applications can't compare with my delight with open source Linux server applications. Not only is the operating system free (I happen to use CentOS), and all of the staple server applications are free (Apache, BIND, several email servers, many FTP servers, MySQL, and lots of others), but even the Kloxo hosting environment I use is free. Kloxo is so advanced and user friendly that I actually base my business on it. Clients love the self-administration interface.

Free Linux security applications are terrific also. I use a combination of mod_evasive, mod_security, chkrootkit, and APF server firewall. While using those security measures I've never been hacked, never had a rootkit, and never had a successful DoS attack.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Now that I agree with 100%.


----------

